# Evil Mad Scientist Display jars



## JustJimAZ (Aug 19, 2010)

More evil than Mason jars! I needed something cool and eerie. I hope you see it and agree I achieved it!









How-to published at Instructables.com.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

that really looks great.

and your tutorial is hilarious.


----------



## JustJimAZ (Aug 19, 2010)

Thanks CC! Hilarious? Wow! 
I am glad you liked it.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

JustJimAZ said:


> Thanks CC! Hilarious? Wow!
> I am glad you liked it.


I drink alot.... sorry...


----------



## Dark Star (Nov 6, 2007)

I will take Cathy home now......

Nice job Jim!!


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Frankenstein jars...totally mad scientist, they look great!


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Those look great. I didn't realize they were they were those large plastic containers till I read your how to.


----------



## JustJimAZ (Aug 19, 2010)

Thanks you guys! I'll add more pics when I finish the rest of the setup.

Hey Spideranne! Hope things are going great for you!


----------



## JustJimAZ (Aug 19, 2010)

Brain in a (pretzel) jar coming soon!


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

These look fantastic! Looks like I have to upgrade my brain jars.


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

those look fantastic, I will need to see about making jars like that,


----------



## JustJimAZ (Aug 19, 2010)

HalloweenZombie said:


> These look fantastic! Looks like I have to upgrade my brain jars.


Cool! I hope you and Bethene find it useful, and I am thrilled already that you found them inspiring! Working on my own brain jar right now.


----------

